# Bowfront Betta Tank



## humantis (Mar 5, 2007)

4" x 5" x 6" - would this make a decent habitat for most mid-size mantids?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...ettabowfrontkit

The bigger species would probably not be ideal in this - African, Asian, &amp; Indian Giants; Chinese... any others?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 5, 2007)

That would work.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2007)

Not my first choice but it could work. Mantids like to hang from the lid and that lid might pose a problem.


----------



## humantis (Mar 6, 2007)

Ah, yeah - the prime molting and hunting spot, the top. How could I forget?

The same company makes a Hermit Crab kit that's your basic critter keeper with some doodads thrown in. Nothing you couldn't put together yourself cheaper w/ a little time, but for off the shelf... eh. You could put the screen up to the top and bend it a little horizontally on one side.

http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Hermit-Cra...0651&amp;sr=1-3

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

I use those 2 1/2 gallon mini tanks with screen lid.


----------



## humantis (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you use the light fixture that comes with it, Rick?


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

> Do you use the light fixture that comes with it, Rick?


Never seen one that comes with a light. They are the small glass ones that come with dividers. I don't use any lights for mantids. I have one flourscent fixture above my mantis shelving unit and thats it.


----------



## humantis (Mar 6, 2007)

Really? I thought a light fixture was standard in those MiniBow 2.5's, huh.

If the light is screened off from the enclosure (so the mantis can't fry itself by touching it directly) is there any reason it wouldn't make for adequate heating? Is light sensitivity an issue at all?


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 6, 2007)

> Really? I thought a light fixture was standard in those MiniBow 2.5's, huh. If the light is screened off from the enclosure (so the mantis can't fry itself by touching it directly) is there any reason it wouldn't make for adequate heating? Is light sensitivity an issue at all?


I think Rick thought you were refering to a 2.5 gallon tank with screen, rather than the Mini Bows.

If you're worried about temperature, you can try using an under the tank heat mat with a glass tank.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

Ones I am talking about are not bowed. Just little rectangular tanks. I don't use any extra heat for mantids. If your room temp is above 70 that will be fine.


----------



## humantis (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah... that's the thing - room temperature isn't at 70* consistently. It's quite cool &amp; damp in my town, and the temps average out to about 60* +/-5* for the majority of the year. I also like it a little cooler than most in my apartment. Artificial heat looks like it'll be required.

However, I would like to know if using the light fixture (provided it's not directly touchable by the mantis) would work OK for daytime heating...


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 6, 2007)

It could work, but more than likely, it could also dry out the terrarium terribly. A heat mat should raise the the temperature inside a terraium by about 10 degrees, which should make it about perfect in SF weather. I THINK the heat mat is also cheaper to run than lighting.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 7, 2007)

> What are you guys getting your girlfriends for mothers day?


Hmm, a little off-topic, but my girlfriend is not quite a mother. Anybody else have anything more interesting?


----------

